

Have a physical address on your web site - probolsky
http://adamprobolsky.com/have-a-physical-address-on-your-web-site/

======
lutusp
> However buried in the contact section or in fine print at the bottom of the
> screen, the address tells buyers that you are real.

Amazon.com is real, but for most people, their physical address isn't a matter
of interest. They're a virtual store much more than a physical one.

> Even it is a post office box or executive suite, at least people can have
> confidence that you exist in some place beyond the cloud.

Should I stop using Google because I don't see a physical address on their
home page? The reliability of a modern business isn't realistically gauged by
the existence of a physical address.

